# San Diego ST-versus BYU



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope BYU has a better showing this week. I hope BYU players can actually catch the ball and BYU scores atleast 20 points this game.

BYU will be 1-5 if they don't show up to play.

It's funny though that BYU could be 1-6 on Oct 16th after the TCU game.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So what your saying is BYU is not showing up to play against SDSU? 
I think BYU has a good chance to right the ship here. But they did let me down against USU and Nevada. So who knows.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let's see SDSU beats USU 41-7 and USU beats the Y 31-16, so the margin should be be about 49 points, right? All of the radio guys who have been at practice this week are truly convinced that this team will turn this week, but I am just too much of a realist--SDSU by 10.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge... I see what you did there. :lol: I agree with you... SDSU beats the Y this week. Hell, everyone except my Huskies beats the Y this season. Ok... they might beat UNLV, UNM and CSU.... MIGHT beat those teams. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Let's see SDSU beats USU 41-7 and USU beats the Y 31-16, so the margin should be be about 49 points, right? All of the radio guys who have been at practice this week are truly convinced that this team will turn this week, but I am just too much of a realist--SDSU by 10.


Can't go by that- USU team didn't get off the bus for that one. As much as I was pleased with last Friday night- I want BYU to get the train rolling again.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thursday odds have SDSU by 5. Hopefully they are wrong. But, I'm not putting money on it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

SDSU will put a bad beating on the Y. Let's face it, the Y is down and out. I say we keep kicking them while they are on the ground, then the U fans can gloat about beating a 1-12 team just like the Aggies of USU are doing. I say everytime they try to get up we just rub their faces in the dirt!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> SDSU will put a bad beating on the Y. Let's face it, the Y is down and out. I say we keep kicking them while they are on the ground, then the U fans can gloat about beating a 1-12 team just like the Aggies of USU are doing. I say everytime they try to get up we just rub their faces in the dirt!!


Hey it is all us Aggie fans have, let us have our glory once every 20 years. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > SDSU will put a bad beating on the Y. Let's face it, the Y is down and out. I say we keep kicking them while they are on the ground, then the U fans can gloat about beating a 1-12 team just like the Aggies of USU are doing. I say everytime they try to get up we just rub their faces in the dirt!!
> ...


 And if BYU wins many more- we kicked a winning team's arse------------ how sweet it is


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > HighNDry said:
> ...


That isn't Division II, I likey. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

You guys ought to check out the "Daily Aztec" article in the links at the top of the page.... the sports news thing. Its pretty hilarious actually. Guy totally paints a description of good vs evil with this "rivalry". I thought it was funny how many folks got bent out of shape about an editorial piece.... guy achieved his goal apparently. As far as the Lords University (again, read the article)... google it. Unbelievable....

http://www.thedailyaztec.com/sports/mat ... -1.2354268


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> You guys ought to check out the "Daily Aztec" article in the links at the top of the page.... the sports news thing. Its pretty hilarious actually. Guy totally paints a description of good vs evil with this "rivalry". I thought it was funny how many folks got bent out of shape about an editorial piece.... guy achieved his goal apparently. As far as the Lords University (again, read the article)... google it. Unbelievable....
> 
> http://www.thedailyaztec.com/sports/mat ... -1.2354268


Good read Riley! It is a bit of a stretch to call it a rivalry, but then again neither was USU 8 days ago...


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys ought to check out the "Daily Aztec" article in the links at the top of the page.... the sports news thing. Its pretty hilarious actually. Guy totally paints a description of good vs evil with this "rivalry". I thought it was funny how many folks got bent out of shape about an editorial piece.... guy achieved his goal apparently. As far as the Lords University (again, read the article)... google it. Unbelievable....
> ...


And there you go losing creditability, if USU and BYU isn't a rivalry I don't know what is. I know it has been a bit of a one sided one, but it is still a rivalry. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is funny! One guys comment at the bottom of the article was that everyone considered their game against the Y to be a rivalry game, but the Y does not see it the same way-at least they didn't 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Someone pinch me!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go BYU!!!! You showed up and scored more than 20 points. OOO°)OO OOO°)OO


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Our joy is tempered by the fact that BYU will drop to 2-5 next week. :| We did see some glimpses of the future, though, along with plenty of stupid mistakes that come with youth and inexperience. BYU would have won by three scores or more had they not kept shooting themselves in the foot. 
I will consider anything less than a four touchdown loss next week a success.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and Shout? 
How 'bout Rise and speak loudly?

Fun game today.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree. Some very encouraging signs last night. I was at a Hank Williams Jr. Concert until midnight. Started the game at about 1 and expected that I would turn it off pretty quick. You can't turn off a game that BYU is actually winning this season.

Where has Karyia been all season? He showed up in a big way last night. I temper my enthusiasm for the running game though. Both Kariya and DiLuigi are good backs, but they need to hit the weight room. They aren't big enough yet. 

Heaps showed some good poise last night. A significant improvement, I think. But, one of the biggest difference was that the receivers actually caught a few balls last night. 

Coaching has been very good, I think. Very gutsy to call the fake field goal and the game plan was excellent. Grinding out the game was a great way to take away the big play away from SDSU. I think the timeouts before the kick are not cool, but it saved the game last night. 

They seemed to have a renewed desire to win last night. It was exciting to see.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So... Huge, you're a football ref right? Fumble or no fumble by DiLuigi (sp) when number 90 for SDSU stripped it and recovered? I call BS on the whole "play blown dead" nonsense but I knew as soon as the little side judge guy ran over to the ref that it was going to be going BYU's way... disgusting. Thats a game changing play right there and was terribly called IMO. Doesn't matter though... that kicker has to make that kick at the end of the game....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to BYU, not so much to USU!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> So... Huge, you're a football ref right? Fumble or no fumble by DiLuigi (sp) when number 90 for SDSU stripped it and recovered? I call BS on the whole "play blown dead" nonsense but I knew as soon as the little side judge guy ran over to the ref that it was going to be going BYU's way... disgusting. Thats a game changing play right there and was terribly called IMO. Doesn't matter though... that kicker has to make that kick at the end of the game....


110% sure that was a fumble, of course, that is harder to see in full speed, but he should have had a pretty good shot at that one. The standard procedure is never blow the whistle unless you specifically see the ball, not just the guy who had the ball hit the grass. Especially in college they are supposed to be especially slow to whistle so that a review could overrule, but since he blew his whistle they could not, major screw up!
Hard to explain how the Y beat the team that just smashed the team that the Y just lost to. They certainly were very motivated and much more execution sound; hopefully it wasn't all on emotion, because that doesn't last. As for this week, hopefully we can just keep injuries to a minimum.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

jahan said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> > SDSU will put a bad beating on the Y. Let's face it, the Y is down and out. I say we keep kicking them while they are on the ground, then the U fans can gloat about beating a 1-12 team just like the Aggies of USU are doing. I say everytime they try to get up we just rub their faces in the dirt!!
> ...


Ain't that the **** truth, brother. :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> So... Huge, you're a football ref right? Fumble or no fumble by DiLuigi (sp) when number 90 for SDSU stripped it and recovered? I call BS on the whole "play blown dead" nonsense but I knew as soon as the little side judge guy ran over to the ref that it was going to be going BYU's way... disgusting. Thats a game changing play right there and was terribly called IMO. Doesn't matter though... that kicker has to make that kick at the end of the game....


I see that as "ifs and buts." It would have been a game changer had BYU gotten that fumble on the sidelines. That was probably a fumble too.

Calls go the way they go. Either way, BYU improved with the SDSU game. They hung with a team that no one, not even the odds makers, expected them to hang with. :O||:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > So... Huge, you're a football ref right? Fumble or no fumble by DiLuigi (sp) when number 90 for SDSU stripped it and recovered? I call BS on the whole "play blown dead" nonsense but I knew as soon as the little side judge guy ran over to the ref that it was going to be going BYU's way... disgusting. Thats a game changing play right there and was terribly called IMO. Doesn't matter though... that kicker has to make that kick at the end of the game....
> ...


There's the difference... your fumble might have been an if or but. There was no probably in the play I'm talking about... SDSU got flat hosed.... and there wasn't any doubt about it. :? Its hard to win ANY game when even the most blatantly obvious calls get botched in favor of the other team.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


The bold part was the point i intended to make.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


You really think it was blatantly obvious? The refs just blew it dead to help BYU because they knew the ball was going to come out?

C'mon RR, take off the hate BYU glasses for a second and step back. You can't really believe that the refs were in the tank for BYU. If they were, the earlier fumble would have gone to BYU too. Both teams dodged a bullet.

The game went down the way it went down. Belly-aching about botched calls isn't going to change it.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

At least it wasn't a celebration penalty. I hate the celebration penalty. Everytime it happens there is a blocked field goal that seals the game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That was a much tougher call than HD cameras on pause make it look. Hard to criticize the official of not seeing it, but he did not follow proper mechanics, taught in Ute Conference, no whistle unless you see the leather, when in doubt it was not a fumble, but with replay, no need to rush and blow the whistle.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> You really think it was blatantly obvious? The refs just blew it dead to help BYU because they knew the ball was going to come out?
> 
> C'mon RR, take off the hate BYU glasses for a second and step back. You can't really believe that the refs were in the tank for BYU. If they were, the earlier fumble would have gone to BYU too. Both teams dodged a bullet.
> 
> The game went down the way it went down. Belly-aching about botched calls isn't going to change it.


Yeah, it was blatantly obvious.... my pet Lab could have made that call and now its coming out there was an apparent conflict of interest in the replay booth.... which makes it even worse.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So this question. The ref on the field blew the call. Quite literally with the quick whistle. So was it the field official that blew the call, or the replay booth that by rule, was forced to uphold it? 

Granted - there should never be an official or a replay official with a rooting interest in a team, unless each team is allowed to have one representative. And heck, go that way and know that the replay crew must be unanimous to overturn a call on the field and all is good. Isn't it?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, when was it blatantly obvious? On the field? In the booth? When?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see much to whine about. The TWO facemask penalties that should have been called against San Diego St. on the same play were also blatantly obvious. How can a guy not fumble when he has his head and neck ripped around in two different directions by guys pulling on his facemask? 
In regards to the why the play was not overturned: the ref blew the whistle to signal lack of forward progress, thus ending the play. It was probably a good call since two San Diego St. players decided to rip Di Luigi's head from his shoulders by tearing at his facemask. Who knows what the dirty cheaters would have done next had the whistle not been blown?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Facemasking is only illegal if you get caught! How is that cheating? This type of thing is taught from PeeWee league up. Sports is a great teacher of character, ask O'neil Chambers. Heaven forbid that these institutions teach anything to these football players except the attitude of win at all costs! We hire these coaches to get us wins! We want players that know all the dirty tricks to get a win! How can we send these players out into the real world if they do not learn all the dirty little secrets of how to get ahead in business, in broadcasting, in teaching, in ANY profession if they can't learn to cheat and not get caught. Now, line up on that ball and let me show you how to hold without getting caught!


----------

